

Ask YC: I'm looking for Rural High-Speed Internet Service - donna

The phone company won't provide DSL, I'm eight miles from the central office.  There's no cable available, and no cell signal (I'm in a valley).  Any suggestion?
======
oldgregg
Either satellite <http://www.wildblue.com/> with awful latency or get creative
[http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2002/pulpit_20020207_0007...](http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2002/pulpit_20020207_000721.html)

no good solution though-- other than moving.

~~~
donna
thanks, i'll check them out. 101 acres in CA Redwood forest.. we're off the
grid, (solar, spring, propane) except for a 14.4 phone line that is buried
under the horses corral. Gotta love it!

------
DEinspanjer
How far away from a cell signal are you?

You might want to invest in a directional antenna mounted on a pole high
enough to paint the cell tower. A good cell signal repeater using that antenna
can pull three bars of signal strength down into your house/office.

------
rms
~2.5k/month for a dedicated line? At least you'll have port 80 open!

------
bprater
DirecTV can hook you up with satellite service.

------
LPTS
In the US?

Move to a first world country.

~~~
donna
;-D we're part of the third world in the first world!

